# Tiara Display Box



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

So to make a long story short, my girlfriend was our county fair queen. She has been looking for a way to display her tiara and I was thinking about making her a wooden box with a glass door to display it. I want it to be very classy and elegant. just wondering if anyone has done something similiar to this? or if you have anything that would help out or any advice to give. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Search 'display cases"*

This link shows military display cases just for some ideas...
http://www.usadisplay.net/military.htmhttp://www.usadisplay.net/presdisplay.htm
or these: http://www.displaycasecorp.com/portable_cases.php
Acrylic is a popular material for cases and it can be worked similar with woodworking tools.  bill


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a suggestion for you. With a little modificaiton, you could either have a door for the front or the top so your gal will have the ability to model it around whenever she wants. 

To fancy up a bit, find some brass feet and make a small base to go inside the case and cover with some fancy felting. On the front glass, have her name, date and title engraved in the glass.

Lastly, I recommend using mahagany becuase it will give it a nice "rich" look. 

WARNING: This could seal your future depending on how it turns out...ha.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

This is easy to make... glass trapped in 3/4" X 3/4" frames.

It lifts off of the base.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

yep, just like this... but with 'richer' wood.


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Here's a suggestion for you. With a little modificaiton, you could either have a door for the front or the top so your gal will have the ability to model it around whenever she wants.
> 
> To fancy up a bit, find some brass feet and make a small base to go inside the case and cover with some fancy felting. On the front glass, have her name, date and title engraved in the glass.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas! Wondering where I could find some very classy, small brassy feet. Also wondering if you have any plans or know where I can find some plans for the case itself. I googled it quick, but the plans I found were very simple, I'm looking for something more classy, elegant. I also like the idea of having here name engraved in the glass. Thats an awesome idea. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Rockler or Woodcraft would be my first guess on the feet. As for plans, the one I made pictured was made as I went....like most things I make.... 

I found these plans for a case that you could modifiy to fit your needs.....

http://www.woodcraft.com/catalog/productpage2.aspx?prodid=25797


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Any suggestions on the type of wood to use. You suggested Mahogany, would walnut look good? or anything else?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Fishbucket said:


> yep, just like this... but with 'richer' wood.


Hey that crown molding makes a nice base.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Thanks for the info. Any suggestions on the type of wood to use. You suggested Mahogany, would walnut look good? or anything else?



I would think Walnut should look nice. If Mahogany is to expensive Spanish Cedar could be used, Cherry is another choice.


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Here's a suggestion for you. With a little modificaiton, you could either have a door for the front or the top so your gal will have the ability to model it around whenever she wants.
> 
> To fancy up a bit, find some brass feet and make a small base to go inside the case and cover with some fancy felting. On the front glass, have her name, date and title engraved in the glass.
> 
> ...


What type of router bit did you use to router the top and bottom


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I believe the one I posted initially is a Freud Ogee bit. 

I no kidding just finished this one pictured. I just used a simple chamfer bit (45 degree bit) for the top and bottom edges. Most of the things I have made over the past year or so have been from rough wood but was in a time crunch on this project so all made from home depot stock red oak. All I did was a little fancy up on the side posts and route the glass recess for the top and bottom.

You can also barely see the recipient's name etched in the glass. I like it better than a brass plate because it looks a little more classy. Just my opinion though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just a thought..*

Have her wear it all the time and tell her she's a Queen!:yes: bill



WANNAFARM2 said:


> So to make a long story short, my girlfriend was our county fair queen. She has been looking for a way to display her tiara and I was thinking about making her a wooden box with a glass door to display it. I want it to be very classy and elegant. just wondering if anyone has done something similiar to this? or if you have anything that would help out or any advice to give. Thanks.


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> I believe the one I posted initially is a Freud Ogee bit.
> 
> I no kidding just finished this one pictured. I just used a simple chamfer bit (45 degree bit) for the top and bottom edges. Most of the things I have made over the past year or so have been from rough wood but was in a time crunch on this project so all made from home depot stock red oak. All I did was a little fancy up on the side posts and route the glass recess for the top and bottom.
> 
> You can also barely see the recipient's name etched in the glass. I like it better than a brass plate because it looks a little more classy. Just my opinion though.


What is the best way to get the glass recess into the base and the top?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> What is the best way to get the glass recess into the base and the top?


 
Mine are trapped in saw kerfs.

I find this to be the best looking method, frame all around inside and outside.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> What is the best way to get the glass recess into the base and the top?


 
For the first one, I used the table saw blade and ripped 1/4 inch down each piece as well as the corner pieces. Like mdntrdr's case, the glass on this case is framed out.

For the second, I used a 1/8 inch straight bit and set stops on my router table for the top and bottom. The stops preventing me from running the bit all the way through the ends. I did run the bit all the way through the corner pieces. The stopping points for the top and bottom pieces are hidden by the corner posts once they are in place. 

Make sense?


----------



## stosiak (Dec 8, 2010)

Al B cuttn wud, did you mortise the corner stock into the top and bottom?
nice case


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

stosiak said:


> Al B cuttn wud, did you mortise the corner stock into the top and bottom?
> nice case


 
I was in a rush on this one so just glued up the corners to the top and used stepped dowels (miller dowel bit). Very easy to use. For the bottom, I used screws. When using glass I always allow for the glass to be replaced if there's ever a breakage so the screws allow for quick replacement.


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> For the first one, I used the table saw blade and ripped 1/4 inch down each piece as well as the corner pieces. Like mdntrdr's case, the glass on this case is framed out.
> 
> For the second, I used a 1/8 inch straight bit and set stops on my router table for the top and bottom. The stops preventing me from running the bit all the way through the ends. I did run the bit all the way through the corner pieces. The stopping points for the top and bottom pieces are hidden by the corner posts once they are in place.
> 
> Make sense?


For the second one did you have to plunge into the piece?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> For the second one did you have to plunge into the piece?


 
I used my router table, raised the bit 1/4 inch for the cutting depth. Then I set my fence about 1 1/2 inch or so from the bit. I marked a pencil line on my fence to show where the center of the bit. On the non-cutting side of each board, I make a mark to where I wanted the bit to start and stop for each of the 4 sides. That way I lowered the wood down on the bit, keeping the wood tight against the fence. For safety, I recommend turning off your router before you lift up the wood. 

You can use a plunge router with a guide too, I just find it easier myself to keep the router straight by using the table and fence. 

Sorry if I am way too basic, just don't know what skills folks have on here so try to cover the spectrum so others can use too. If I have confused you, let me know and I can take some pics of the process I used.

-Al


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

Fishbucket said:


> yep, just like this... but with 'richer' wood.


A browns fan? GO CLEVELAND!!!!!


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok. I got another question. What is the best way to make it open so she can get it out and wear it, etc.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Ok. I got another question. What is the best way to make it open so she can get it out and wear it, etc.


 
I found this site, look at the hat boxes......these have lids that can be removed. Very easy design from the looks of it.

http://www.doghouseww.com/USCG.html


I myself would probably use a hinge for the top, sortof like a chest.


----------



## stosiak (Dec 8, 2010)

How much clearance should I leave between the glass and wood frame.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

stosiak said:


> How much clearance should I leave between the glass and wood frame.


 
I usually leave about a 1/16" inch for the glass.


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> I found this site, look at the hat boxes......these have lids that can be removed. Very easy design from the looks of it.
> 
> http://www.doghouseww.com/USCG.html
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on what type of hinge to use?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

WANNAFARM2 said:


> Any suggestions on what type of hinge to use?


 
Just depends on the design you go with for the case. Google jewelry box hinges and you should be able to find something that you like. 

So when are you going to start working on this thing? Post some pics when you get started.


----------

